# WWE Suspends Chris Masters and DH Smith.



## Clark Kent (Nov 3, 2007)

*WWE Suspends Chris Masters and DH Smith.
By Silent Bob - Sat, 03 Nov 2007 16:26:04 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

*STAMFORD, Conn., November 2, 2007 *  In accordance with its Substance Abuse and Drug Testing Policy,  WWE today suspended the following performers for violations: Chris Mordetzky (Chris Masters) for 60 days (second violation) and Harry Smith (DH Smith) for 30 days (first violation).


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2007)

I expect alot more of them will be suspended in the future as well.


----------



## Jai (Nov 3, 2007)

Masters isn't a big surprise. His big thing is he claims he still has 
"stuff" in his system from before yet. Maybe but I doubt it. Smith however is a shock. He swore up and down he would never touch the stuff because of his dad's death, and yet here he is going down the same road. Sad really


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2007)

People are jumping on Smith, but in both cases they (WWE) never said what they were suspended for (that I've seen).  Masters says it was for what he was suspended for before.

I haven't seen Smith yet, but I'd hope he learned from his dad and others lessons already.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 4, 2007)

If one looks at the greowth of some of the other players in the WWE one would suspect that testing is not done on everyone.  I doubt all those pimples that seem to break out on some of them are  from puberty and considering how huge some seem to get so fast it is doubtful they are going threw natural growth spirts


----------



## Jai (Nov 4, 2007)

I remember when HHH came back from his last quad injury. He looked lean, and he really looked good, and his weight was down to something very reasonable for him. Not even three weeks later he had packed on almost 35 pounds of pure muscle. If thats natural, I want to know what in the heck his workout routine is.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 12, 2007)

After watch the CNN piece the other day, I don't see that this is a break thru for cracking down on steroids. It's a token gesture.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2007)

Update:  Mastershas since been released, with inside sources hinting that this may have been more like a 4th violation.


As to the CNN hack job, it seems they did some sloppy editing on the original that made Cena look very bad. They've since quietly restored the cut footage (after WWE posted it) that puts things in a completely different light.


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 12, 2007)

It is ashame. Cena got busted as well?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2007)

No, but CNN did a crap interview that made him look bad.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 12, 2007)

I expect this to worse before it gets better.

I also have no doubt that the testing process is selective.  A multi-billion dollar industry can't go throwing out its biggest draw cards in the process of 'cleaning up' the drug use problem.


----------

